# Jenny's birthday



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

My little girl is 11 years old today. Those of you that have met her or have seen her dragging me along will find it hard to believe. 

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy birthday Jenny 
From Louis who is 3 next week come to my party to


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jenny   from Jabulile who is also 11.

Hope your daddy gives you lots of treats


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you, 
Happy birthday to you,
Happy Birthday dear Jenny, 
Happy birthday to you

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

:new-bday: :new-bday: :new-bday: Jenny from Trudie who is 7 and Archie who is 3 and heres a Chrissy card just for Jenny.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

:new-bday: :new-bday: :new-bday: 

Happy Birthday to a beautiful dog with a fantastic name :lol: :lol:

ccasion4: ccasion4: ccasion4:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a seasonal card to make her smile. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jenny.
Pushka's 5 on Boxing Day (best christmas present ever!)


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Happy birthday to Jenny from Neo and new puppy whom you will all meet round about 30th Dec!!!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Happy birthday, Jenny (from Tess, who is 14 weeks old today :wink: )


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jenny
:new-bday: 

from Rusty who is 17, Tizzie who is just 1 and Jess the cat  

Anne


----------

